# Racing a Melges 24



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everyone...

I just wanted to ask if any of you have ever raced a Melges 24 on the Long Island Sound. If so, I wanted to ask for any opinions regarding the racing experience. The boat seems very light, so I wanted to know how does the boat handle in above 15-knot wind, 2 to 4 feet of waves etc? Any information you can provide me will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SandyNicholson (Oct 5, 2004)

Haven''t sailed the boat in the sound but have sailed one in Nova Scotia. The Melges is an awesome boat in most conditions but it is very WET. In the conditions you describe you would be slogging it upwind, once you turn the corner though-a ball of spray raging across the bay in the teens. The melges weakest point is upwind in a blow.


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

I''ve raced against a Melges 24 in a few PHRF races. I can tell you that in light air, the boat is FAST!!!!(PHRF 99) It weighs around 1600lbs. with 900 lbs. in the keel. (which I find interesting because it is retracted for trailoring but locked down to sail) It has approx. 560 sq. ft. of sail. The asymetrical spinnaker is HUGE compared to other boats.
In the first race against it (light air)( I race a J105... PHRF 105)the owner had a crew of 3 and it smoked us downwind (AND we had 8 min. to the windward mark on it) But the next Melges 24 we raced was in 15-20 kts. of wind with 2-3 ft. waves and...We beat him flat out.Obviously we are a much bigger and heavier boat, which had something to do with it. He had a crew of 4 this time, but I thought he looked overpowered going to windward. Downwind, he was able to plane, but was not able to catch up. This particular owner has raced this boat for 3 years and has gone to the Melges 24 Nationals; and Key West Race week, so I don''t think it was his lack of racing experience. Obviously in one design racing, the boats are equally matched.

I was very impressed with the boat in general. It is strange but it doesn''t have a winch on it....all the sheets are pulled in mby hand.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you for your responses ... they have been very helpful.


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

would a J 80 be "wet" as well ?


----------



## FormerTripper (Oct 29, 2009)

A J80 is not as wet as a Melges. It is also a fair bit slower, so it sort of depends if you are looking for a sports car or a cruiser. They are definitely fun. Melges 24 worlds are in Annapolis this week... very cool.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great boats to sail in flat water, but their shortness in length means they are wet and messy in waves.

Get an experienced sheet hand on the kite, as that thing is massive, and be nice and active on the helm to keep the boat under the rig when the breeze gets up.


----------

